# Northbridge Brewing Company



## ohitsbrad (14/5/08)

Just read this from news.com.au:

"Northbridge Piazza site to house micro brewery

As exclusively revealed by PerthNow last night, the development will include a boutique style micro-brewery modeled on the highly successful Little Creatures food and own brew outfit in Fremantle..."

Anyone know anything more?


----------



## brendanos (14/5/08)

The Managing Director Michael Rasheed's credentials appear to include managing at The Old Swan and something to do with Mustang Bar?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/5/08)

If they have an Italian theme we might be able to brew some Italian beer and serve Italian food.

The alarm bells are ringing already!


----------



## sinkas (14/5/08)

"Older more sophisticated market"

Hahn light and Crownies brigade?

How long till we see a stock market flop, I mean float, for this one?


----------



## InCider (14/5/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> If they have an Italian theme we might be able to brew some Italian beer and serve Italian food.
> 
> The alarm bells are ringing already!



It wasn't too bad until that line....WTF!


----------



## DJR (14/5/08)

Yeah, italian beer. What's that?

Classic Italian Pilsner?

Or maybe Italian Pale Ale?

Italian Hefeweizen?

OK, i'll stop now

Edit: no i won't stop... how bout an experiment into hopping beer with basil... mmm pesto beer... what about adding some parma at flameout


----------



## Whistlingjack (14/5/08)

Hey!

Italy has a burgeoning microbrewing industry. As for styles, mostly pilsners...

Can't say as I've heard of Italian style beer though.

WJ


----------



## brendanos (14/5/08)

I guess they could use maize instead of cane sugar in their premium lager?


----------



## neonmeate (15/5/08)

nothing to do with the drunk arab? his dad?


----------



## Whistlingjack (15/5/08)

More here

WJ


----------



## troydo (15/5/08)

Pizza beer


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/5/08)

neonmeate said:


> nothing to do with the drunk arab? his dad?



He is a distant relation, don't know the guy though so can't help out.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/5/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> He is a distant relation,



:lol: I sense some "reaquanting" in the not too distant future.

Warren -


----------



## amita (15/5/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> If they have an Italian theme we might be able to brew some Italian beer and serve Italian food.
> 
> The alarm bells are ringing already!




how about a nice garlic ale.....  


cheers amita


----------



## Katherine (15/5/08)

> how about a nice garlic ale.....



There is such a thing....


----------



## Katherine (15/5/08)

The last thing Perth needs is another pasta joint!


----------



## Tony M (15/5/08)

According to Papazian's book "Microbrewed Adventures", in 2004 there were about 120 micros in Italy. The few he talks about are in the 700 to 1500 HL range and they brew a wide variety of beers.


----------



## amita (15/5/08)

Tony M said:


> According to Papazian's book "Microbrewed Adventures", in 2004 there were about 120 micros in Italy. The few he talks about are in the 700 to 1500 HL range and they brew a wide variety of beers.




ok so it looks like not many of us have heard /tasted italian beer!!
check this out( hope it works)

www.beersofeurope.co.uk/acatalog/Beers_of_Europe_Italian Beer

cheers amita

( if it doesnt work can somebody make it work pls????)


----------



## mika (15/5/08)

This should work


----------



## brendanos (15/5/08)

Amita I'm not sure that it's that they haven't tried beer from Italy, but rather that they fail to recognise any particularly "Italian" styles of beer. I'm sure there are some (la rossa springs to mind) but all we tend to get in oz is the lagers/strong lagers.

I'm looking forward to hearing about Stew's (Cloudwine Cellars/Slow Beer blog) recent trip to Italy to investigate the alleged "most exciting craft beer scene in the world", all i really know of exciting craft beer in italy is baladin, but based on them there could be a lot more going on!


----------



## sinkas (15/5/08)

If you are really bored check out this blog, this boozy yuppie and his mates hang around in the italian microbreweries quite a bit.

However, I dont think this has anything to do wiht the proposed brewery, which no doubt will brew a midstrength probably called a "blonde", a pale ale, a brown ale, a premium pilsner, and a wheat beer, all with increadbly poorly derived names lacking in wit and ardour.


----------



## brendanos (15/5/08)

Linkplz!


----------



## sinkas (15/5/08)

http://stonch.blogspot.com/


----------



## neonmeate (16/5/08)

sinkas said:


> If you are really bored check out this blog, this boozy yuppie and his mates hang around in the italian microbreweries quite a bit.
> 
> However, I dont think this has anything to do wiht the proposed brewery, which no doubt will brew a midstrength probably called a "blonde", a pale ale, a brown ale, a premium pilsner, and a wheat beer, all with increadbly poorly derived names lacking in wit and ardour.



how about infusing the wheat beer with raspberries?


----------



## amita (17/5/08)

brendanos said:


> Amita I'm not sure that it's that they haven't tried beer from Italy, but rather that they fail to recognise any particularly "Italian" styles of beer. I'm sure there are some (la rossa springs to mind) but all we tend to get in oz is the lagers/strong lagers.
> 
> 
> brendanos, I suppose i was more talking about my own ingnorance and not even know they brew beer in italy!!!
> ...


----------



## Linz (19/5/08)

DJR said:


> Yeah, italian beer. What's that?
> 
> Classic Italian Pilsner?
> 
> ...



as valid as "Australian" pale ale and "Australian" Old Ale??

Off to stir the mash B)


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (1/11/12)

Seems it is going ahead after all...

Can't wait to pay over $10 a pint  

Yahoo news link

Beer and Brewer Link


----------



## keifer33 (1/11/12)

Noticed this the other day. If it's anything at all like the current owners bar forget any chance of it being good.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/10/14)

Had a pint in here today.
Not bad, not exactly inspiring, but hey its another brewery. Lets hope that they dare to be adventurous with the seasonals.

.....oh, and hello everyone.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (26/10/14)

Went there the 2nd day it was open. Nothing at all that I would go back for, but would be okay place to meet friends in Northbridge.


----------

